# Snare help needed looking for someone with exp



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im going to be out right honest here...my name is rob bumstead and I live in waters michigan and I hunt quite abit...i do run yote with hounds but I have a particular problem. I own 80 acres in the middle of a bunch of private property in no way can I get permision from everyone to run yotes in this country. I have had yotes here since we bought this place...last year we had an older pair that kept a good distance...well it seems they moved out and two stupid ones moved in there in the horse pen there with in 30 yards of thehousethere just getting too bold. Well with this snow there beeting down some good paths so ive coniderwd snareing them..im looking for someone that can kind of mentor me on this. Im stuck on the device thats soposto break at 280 lbs ....i dont understand .....i cant aford to pay but you can keep what we catch...so if your in the area and want to have some fun let me know.....


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

wish i was in the area. I could school ya on some snaring. Pm if u have any questions on making sets or need any help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

pogo56 said:


> Im stuck on the device thats soposto break at 280 lbs ....i dont understand .....


I have experience setting snares. I don't have experience catching yotes with snares. They just haven't cooperated yet. :lol:

The device you're talking about is basically an S hook of a certain size that is crimped shut. It opens when you pull hard enough on it. F'n'T sells michigan-legal snares that already have the two swivels and the S hook and everything else required by Michigan law. They also have some books on snaring.

Here's a link to the S hook: http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Break-Away+S-Hooks

And here's a link to the Michigan snare: http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Sna...Shop+Michigan+Approved+Coyote+Cable+Restraint 

Good luck.


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

If this picture works this is what I belive is the best spot to try...u can see the two trails going in....one at the 12/1 oclock area and one at 5 oclock


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

thats a good setup pogp. here is a link i was telling you about. check it out and see if you can replicate it. works great!
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubb...nare_set_I_use_on_bobcats_Wit.html#Post255870


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I put two sets out today hopefully they have a little bit of stupitidy on there end and some luck on my end and in a few days maby ill be posting pictures


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im not sure what happned but it apears I missed a yote with a snare...i dont know what happned ive got a set off snare with yote tracks under it and over it...im wondering if the wind set it off...guess ill try again...


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well just incase anyones ben fallowing heres a pic of my first snared yote (hes not dead in this picture just wore out)


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Good job! I wanted to snare around here but to many guys running dogs.

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Nice ... Hope you can wrap-up a few more this winter!!


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

It was a tuff discision to make cuz I run hounds but where I live I couldent run the dogs here......i was very pleased on how the snare held this yote.....


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome job Rob, looks like your on to something there. Keep it up and post some more pics. 
Congrats.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

pogo56 said:


> It was a tuff discision to make cuz I run hounds but where I live I couldent run the dogs here......i was very pleased on how the snare held this yote.....


First, congrats on your coyote  I really do not mean this in a bad way as it happens from time to time,but,catching them by the hip's is not a good way to go about it.Chew-outs and fur damage go way up with these type of catch's,but unfortunately with our current 4 1/4in loop reg.it's probley still better than catching them by the neck :sad: Again congrats,but i'd be willing to bet that with a few more catch's,your not going to be pleased with the results.


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I cought him by the neck...the 4 1/4 rule is alittle large for small yotes...but im not catchen these for the money...i mean ya the hide is a bonus ...but these guys are being a nusance....there commen right up the the house...there getting to brave....


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry,I thought I was seeing the snare laying on the snow at the back around the hip area.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

whats the point of a break-away?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

boomer_x7 said:


> whats the point of a break-away?


To release deer/other larger animals


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

SNAREMAN said:


> To release deer/other larger animals


So a deer ect. is considered better off running around with a cable around its neck possabley catching/tangleing on a tree ect., than just killing it, or maybe even giving the trapper a chance to release it.....


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> So a deer ect. is considered better off running around with a cable around its neck possabley catching/tangleing on a tree ect., than just killing it, or maybe even giving the trapper a chance to release it.....


When the breakaway opens, it opens the loop. That is the reason that it must be attached to the lock. So the deer or wolf or whatever will not have a cable around its neck.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> When the breakaway opens, it opens the loop. That is the reason that it must be attached to the lock. So the deer or wolf or whatever will not have a cable around its neck.



gotcha!!


----------



## coyotefever (Nov 3, 2011)

Hay Rob hows that snareing going did you get that other yote?

Tom


----------



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had to pull my snares due to a fishing trip I took for three days and the gf said she wasent checking them.....if you see some wire by the hip of the yote in the picture it was an ext I put on to get a good tie off point.....


----------



## coyotefever (Nov 3, 2011)

Never even looked for the wire i was to busy looking at that awesome coyote laying there.I was talking with you last week i was just useing my buddys page(fishwhistle) till they finilly activated mine good catch.



Tom


----------

